# QuickOffice HD pour iPad et Office 2008...



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Juin 2010)

Salut 

Excellent application pour iPad QuickOffice HD permet de facilement modifier des documents de la suite Office et de les exploiter via DropBox par exemple. (contrairement à Numbers qui ne permet que d'exporter en "Numbers" ou "pdf")

Ceci dit j'ai une question où je sèche : *les nombres négatifs en format monétaires uros dans Excel 2008 apparaissent sans le symbole  dans QuickOffice HD !!*

Si vous avez une parade je suis preneur !!

Merci et bon dimanche


----------



## Jellybass (13 Juin 2010)

Pas de réponse à ta question, désolé. En revanche, je te remercie d'avoir recommandé cette excellente appli. Je viens de la découvrir et je la trouve super ! 

L'excellente gestion de DropBox (qui permet d'éditer des documents et de les enregistrer directement sur DropBox) m'évite une gymnastique considérable. Plus besoin de s'envoyer les documents à soi-même par email.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Juin 2010)

@jellybass 

Effectivement ma question est un peu "spécifique". 
Cette appli. est vraiment géniale pour un prix (7,99) raisonnable vu les possibilités !!

Et je pense que les futures update sauront sans doutes corriger les petits défauts 

Content que tu sois également satisfait ;-)


----------



## joinman (14 Juin 2010)

Pour modifier des ppt/pptx, comment faites vous ?
Merci


----------



## Jellybass (15 Juin 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Pour modifier des ppt/pptx, comment faites vous ?
> Merci



J'utilise Keynote. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe d'alternative pour l'instant.


----------



## joinman (15 Juin 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> J'utilise Keynote. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe d'alternative pour l'instant.



mais avec keynote, pas possible de réenregistrer en ppt/pptx


----------



## Jellybass (15 Juin 2010)

Ben si, en .ppt lors de l'envoi par mail.


----------



## joinman (16 Juin 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Ben si, en .ppt lors de l'envoi par mail.



Es tu certain ?
Regarde ce qu'il y a d'indiquer sur le store :

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/keynote/id361285480?mt=8#
"- Partagez votre travail en lexportant au format Keynote 09 ou PDF puis en lenvoyant via Mail. Ou publiez-le sur la version bêta publique diWork.com."

Par contre pour Pages c'est bien indiqué export format doc

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/pages/id361309726?mt=8#
"- Partagez votre travail en lexportant au format Pages 09, Microsoft Word ou PDF puis en lenvoyant par e-mail. Ou publiez-le sur la version bêta publique diWork.com."


----------



## Jellybass (16 Juin 2010)

Tiens, j'ai tort.  J'ai confondu avec Pages qui peut exporter au format .doc. Toutes mes excuses.


----------



## mikedave (30 Septembre 2011)

Je voudrais émettre un bémol concernant quickoffice que j'utilise sur mon ipad.

J'importe régulièrement des tableaux Excel en provenance d'un iMac ou d'un macbook.
Dès que je sauvegarde ces tableaux à l'aide de Quickoffice, cela me dérègle toutes mes dates dans mes feuilles.
Personne n'a eu le même problème ?
Mikedave


----------

